# اقسـى جفى ـ نشييد



## @دانه الدنيا@ (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*[ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ] *​ 
*{ أقـسى جِـفـآ } *​ 
*




*​ 


*



*​ 

*كلمات الشاعر : *
*[ محمد بن سعيد الشراري ] *​ 
*أداء :*
*[ عبد الله عتيق ] *​ 
*توزيع :*
*[ أحمد الغامدي ] *​ 
*كورال :*
*[ فريق إحساس ] *​ 
*



*​ 
*للتـحمـيل *
*هـنـآإ*​ 

*



*​ 

*شكـراً لـ كـل من قـآم بهذا العمل الرآئع*​ 

*.. منقُول بتصرف..*​


----------



## جوو الرياض (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اقسـى جفى ـ نشييد*

اقف اليكي احتراماً ع رووعه ماتخطينه هنااااا


----------

